# Armadillo



## orangutan (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,
does anyone breed or know of anyone that breeds armadillos?


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

i have a list from camaroon that i can get pangolins another type of ant eater from not sure of the leagalities on getting mammals in though as all we'v ordered from them are inverts so far


----------

